# Our Custom Made Venom Takedown & Lakonian Sword (The Xiphos)



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*Special Product Feature:*

*Our Venom Takedown $325*
*Perfect for travel !*









*Venom Takedown Page: *
http://traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page23.html

*Our Handmade Spartan Lakonian Sword – Also Called the Xiphos - $234*









*Lakonian Sword Page: *
http://traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page64.html 

*Click Here to View Our YouTube Video Demonstrating the Sword, Fight Scenes, and History*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyEy8kQlbNo

*Click Here to See Our Entire Line of Bows, Knives, and Swords, All Custom Made in Our Shop*
http://traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump for another look.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool site. Love the mongoose tomahawk, will it throw? Is the handle replaceable?


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

MTNHunt said:


> Cool site. Love the mongoose tomahawk, will it throw? Is the handle replaceable?


Thanks bro. Throws great, and handle is replaceable, but most likely not necessary, unless someone is overly rough with it. Chris


----------



## A.C. Slater (Jun 26, 2009)

pretty nice stuff guys


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

A.C. Slater said:


> pretty nice stuff guys


Thanks bro. Chris.


----------

